# Major tsunami damage in N Japan after 8.9 quake



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

TOKYO - A magnitude 8.9 earthquake slammed Japan's eastern coast Friday, unleashing a 13-foot (4-meter) tsunami that swept boats, cars, buildings and tons of debris miles inland. Fires triggered by the quake burned out of control up and down the coast, including one at an oil refinery.

At least one person was killed and there were reports of several injuries in Tokyo, hundreds of miles (kilometers) away, where buildings shook violently through the main quake and the wave of massive aftershocks that followed. A tsunami warning was issued for dozens of Pacific countries, as far away as Chile.

Full Article


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

60 killed in major tsunami after 8.9 Japan quake (AP) 

AP - A ferocious tsunami spawned by one of the largest earthquakes ever recorded slammed Japan's eastern coast Friday, killing at least 60 people as it swept away boats, cars and homes while widespread fires burned out of control. Tsunami warnings blanketed the entire Pacific, as far away as South America, Canada, Alaska and the entire U.S. West Coast.

Tsunami barrels toward Hawaii, US western coast (AP) 

---------- Post added at 08:47 ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 ----------

*Tsunami Waves Slam Hawaii As Storm Sweeps Islands*

*6-Foot Waves Could Hit Hawaii*

*Video: *Massive 8.9 Magnitude Quake Rocks Japan 
*Video: *On Camera: Tsunami Slams Northeast Japan 
*Video: *First Person: Reporter Describes Massive Quake 
*Video: *Raw Video: Refinery Burns After Japan Quake 
*Video: *On Camera: Moment Of Quake 
*Slideshow: *Honolulu, Other Parts Of Pacific Brace For Tsunami 
*Slideshow: *Quake, Tsunami Devastate Japan

*Link: *LIVE Coverage: KITV in Honolulu


_AP_

*URGENT: Quake, Wave Slam Japan;*
*Tsunami Waves Hit Hawaii, Alaska*

*LATEST UPDATE: *At least 60 dead after 23-foot tsunami strikes northern coast of Japan, 
washing away cars and damaging buildings, following a magnitude 8.9 earthquake. 
Tsunami waves hit Hawaii as coastal residents from SoCal to Oregon move to higher ground.

| *MAP* | *POP-UP PHOTO: Massive Wave Slams Japan*
*WATCH LIVE: **Local Coverage From Hawaii* | *TIMELINE: History of Pacific Tsunamis, Quakes*
*State of Emergency at Japanese Nuclear Plant After Cooling System Fails, No Leaks Reported*
*Obama Offers U.S. Help to Japan After Quake, Tsunami* | *PHOTOS*







| *Quake Eyewitness: 'We're in Mass Panic'*








*VIDEO: Massive Wall of Water Sweeps Across Japan*







| *Japan's PM: Quake Causes 'Major Damage'*
*Tsunami Warning Issued for Hawaii, Pacific Basin, U.S. West Coast* | *Pentagon: No U.S. Military Personnel Injured*
*Quake Science: Japanese Temblor Explained* | *uREPORT: **Send Us Your Photos, Video* | *Follow Tsunami on Twitter*


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Crazy to wake up to 200-300 found dead now, and Hawaii getting hit by some tsunami waves.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Nuke_TRT said:


> TOKYO - Fires triggered by the quake burned out of control up and down the coast, including one at an oil refinery.


Not to take away from the disaster and death but I am sure that will be
another reason for speculators to spiral the price of oil up.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

TRPDiesel said:


> Not to take away from the disaster and death but I am sure that will be
> another reason for speculators to spiral the price of oil up.


Probably not, but the price of goods from Japanese companies may jump. Gas prices will go up in Japan. Like hurricane Katrina, our gas prices went up because of the damage/shut down of the refineries here.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

oooh what did i do again!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As a human being I feel for the people involved...
As an Earth & Geographical Science Major, this is interesting. I think Alaska is in for another repeat of 1964 in a few short years.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> Probably not, *but the price of goods from Japanese* companies may jump. Gas prices will go up in Japan. Like hurricane Katrina, our gas prices went up because of the damage/shut down of the refineries here.


So what you're trying to say, is you're glad it wasn't china.... :wink_smile:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

mtc said:


> I got a bad feeling about those nuclear reactors though.


You should. It's been my experience they only tell you 1/10th of what is actually happening.

:banghead:


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Not to take away from the disaster and death but I am sure that will be
> another reason for speculators to spiral the price of oil up.


Oil prices are expected to drop, due to low oil demands in china after the tragic quake.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

mtc said:


> Watching FOX - one of them said one of the plants "exploded" - they're showing some scary - smoky footage at one of the plants.


I just posted a story, this isn't good.

---------- Post added at 04:26 ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 ----------

4 people hurt, caesium levels are 20 times the norm outside the plant.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Calif., Ore. sustained most US damage from tsunami*

By JEFF BARNARD and JAYMES SONG, Associated Press Jeff Barnard And Jaymes Song, Associated Press - 45 mins ago

CRESCENT CITY, Calif. - The tsunami warnings moved faster than the waves, giving millions of people across the Pacific hours to flee to higher ground. Now they are left to clean up what the waves had wrought: Destroyed docks and damaged boats.
A deadly tsunami generated by an 8.9-magnitude earthquake in Japan raced across the Pacific on Friday and into marinas and harbors in Hawaii and on the West Coast, sending boats crashing into one another, carrying some out to sea and demolishing docks.
The damage - the most severe in two seaside towns along the Oregon-California border - was estimated to be in the millions.
"This is just devastating. I never thought I'd see this again," said Ted Scott, a retired mill worker who lived in Crescent City, Calif., when a 1964 tsunami killed 11 people, 17 total along the West Coast.
Still, there was relief that the destruction in the U.S. was nothing like that in Japan. The offshore quake pushed water onto land, sometimes miles inland, sweeping away boats, cars, homes and people. Hundreds are dead.

Full Story:
Calif., Ore. sustained most US damage from tsunami - Yahoo! News


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*C'mon now people, we all know what caused that quake.....*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_
*Japan Death Toll Could Top 10,000 Amid Fears of Nuclear Meltdowns*

*LATEST UPDATE: *Japanese authorities race to combat the threat of 
multiple nuclear reactor meltdowns, as nearly 170,000 evacuate the 
quake and tsunami-ravaged area in fear of radiation exposure and 
police say more than 10,000 people may have already died.

| *VIDEO*







| *PHOTOS*







| *FACT SHEET: Fukushima Nuke Plant*
*TIMELINE* | *HOW YOU CAN HELP* | *QUAKE INTERACTIVE*







| *FOX NEWS ON THE SCENE: Greg Palkot in Japan*








*Official: Death Toll 'Likely' to Exceed 10,000 as Teams Search for Missing* | *Japanese PM: Worst Crisis Since WWII*
*DR. MANNY: Medical Fears as Nuke Disaster Worsens* | *Man Swept 9 Miles Out to Sea Rescued*
*VIDEOS: Quake Could Have Been Worse | **Tsunami's Moment of Impact* | *Anatomy of a Tsunami*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That will teach them to eat whale meat. Karma


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

When I see such widespread destruction and pain I feel frustrated that I can't do something. There are literally thousands of able bodies retired first responders out here who could help if somebody thought about organizing us into groups that could be rapidly deployed where and when needed. The training and experience should not be wasted.


----------

